
Ask HN: Do you talk about your startup or business at family gatherings? - fha
I don&#x27;t know the reason why, but I never talk business at family gatherings, but I see everyone doesn&#x27;t do the same. How about you?
======
anaip1
I hate talking about business to non-entrepreneurs. It has always been a bad
experience. I'm always told I am not doing it right. I usually get advices
like "Your website should be more pretty", "why would someone use your app
when there's a free (shittier) version already?", "you charge too much money,
people can't afford that", "don't send emails, that's annoying!", etc

------
dekec
Me nether. Mostly because they dont understand what we do.

